# WWII German armoured cars



## lynxcat (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm looking for some information on the German Sd Kfz 221 armoured car. 
In 1942 they upgunned some of them with the 2.8cm sPzB41 anti-tank rifle/gun in place of the single MG-34. 
What I wanted to find out is:
 1. Was the gun able to rotate 360 degrees in the turret or was it just a limited traverse similar to the 37mm ATG's mounted on the Sd Kfz 251/10 half-tracks?
 2. What was the crew size on this model?  

I've never seen a photo of one with the gun pointing to the side, only forward. The original 221 had only a 2 man crew (driver and turret MG operator) I would seem like a lot of work for one man to operate the 2.8cm gun!


----------



## Bombardier (Feb 4, 2008)

The Sd Kfz 221 fitted with the 2.8cm sPZB31 could traverse a full 360 degrees by hand and had a crew of 2 as per the MG34 model.

reference - page 191 of The Encyclopedia of German Tanks of WWII - ISBN 1-84509-012-8. Peter Chamberlain and Hillary Doyle


----------



## Bombardier (Feb 4, 2008)

*Side view*

Here is a side view






solthumsal;


----------



## Drone_pilot (Feb 4, 2008)

You can see where thay came up with the idea for the Daimler dingo.


----------



## Reloader (Feb 5, 2008)

Wikipedia have a pic of a knocked-out one with turret turned to the side:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leichter_Panzersp%C3%A4hwagen


----------

